# seeds for sale.



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry bro, can't have public trading going on per forum rules...tis' all about our protection


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 16, 2007)

eh...I'd be cautious about selling seeds if you're not in a country that MJ is legal. Leo probably stalks these forums and they could easily pose as a fellow grower to try and trap you.


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 16, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Are you located in a country where it's legal to grow? Don't want to be johnny rain cloud over here, but if you're in the USA you could very easily be leo trying to trap people.


 
No I am not in the USA and apparently its not illegal to have seeds. I grow all kinds of things, roses, herbs etc... and exchange and purchase seeds all the time - i've never had any issues.

I guess when you mail them to an address which is not at a growing location, and mail it to a name made up by both parties there isn't much anyone can trap on a person.

Just a cheaper alternative I guess -


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 16, 2007)

I suppose. Just gotta keep the gaurd up, you understand. By the way, where did you get purple haze? Just wondering because I'm interested to see if they selectively bred for the purple phenotype to be pronounced. I've always though it would be cool to grow it for real because everyone nowadays says it's not real or you'll never be able to get it again and yadda yadda. I'd certainly like to prove them wrong.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2007)

No private seed sales on the forum. I'm pretty sure it's a rule. Give it a while and I guarantee a mod will come along and say the same.


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 16, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> No private seed sales on the forum. I'm pretty sure it's a rule. Give it a while and I guarantee a mod will come along and say the same.


 
Thanks BBP, and stay safe all....thread closed.


----------

